# Summer Steroid Timing



## bibin (Mar 15, 2018)

*Dbol -Test E


*I think i have enough time to get an oral cycle of dbol of 30-40mg for 30 days, before i start my test e cycle. I am trying to put on a lot of mass for summer because of modeling and im crunched on time. (I know how bad oral only is for you, im not new) Would you say it would be safe if I; started the *dbol *cycle April 1st, gave my body a month of pct, then start my *test e cycle* June first. 

(I am getting paid for this modeling and a long summer vacation, i know its a short amount of time but i need to put on mass as fast as possible)

Please dont hate, Thank You


----------



## Jin (Mar 15, 2018)

It's obvious you know very little about how this all works. Even though you're "not new". Chances are you have no business running AAS.

what kind of model are you Zoolander?


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 15, 2018)

Merman!... Merman!


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 15, 2018)

That's a horrible idea.  Why don't you start your test cycle 30 days sooner?


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 15, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> That's a horrible idea.  Why don't you start your test cycle 30 days sooner?



preposterous


----------



## bvs (Mar 15, 2018)

Dbol will make you look crap for modelling and thats before we start on the fact that oral only is a bad idea


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 15, 2018)

modeling lol rick martel wasnt on any dbol...u need that new anvr8000


----------



## stonetag (Mar 15, 2018)

Christ the "Don't hate me cuz I'm beautiful" force runs deep within this one.


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 15, 2018)

Jin said:


> It's obvious you know very little about how this all works. Even though you're "not new". Chances are you have no business running AAS.
> 
> what kind of model are you Zoolander?



LMAO!!!!!
10 char


----------



## herrsauce (Mar 16, 2018)

You guys are savages. I love it here.


----------



## El Gringo (Mar 17, 2018)

There's a lot of retarded threads posted here by new members. I wonder if somebody is behind all this, making multiple accounts, just to stir shit up.


----------



## Jin (Mar 17, 2018)

El Gringo said:


> There's a lot of retarded threads posted here by new members. I wonder if somebody is behind all this, making multiple accounts, just to stir shit up.



Don't underestimate average stupidity.


----------



## Caballero (Mar 17, 2018)

And people wonder why I'm a prick smh lol Go for it  OP your plan is brilliant!  :32 (17):


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 17, 2018)

this is a trigger for zeigler


----------



## Chillinlow (Mar 18, 2018)

seems every thread I read is this dumb any more

Haha oral only sounds like some porn shit right there


----------



## bibin (Mar 21, 2018)

I really dont understand why you guys all have to be rude about it. Its a big deal to me. I just was wondering when i should time my test cycle...


----------



## Jin (Mar 21, 2018)

bibin said:


> *Dbol -Test E
> 
> 
> *I think i have enough time to get an oral cycle of dbol of 30-40mg for 30 days, before i start my test e cycle. I am trying to put on a lot of mass for summer because of modeling and im crunched on time. (I know how bad oral only is for you, im not new) Would you say it would be safe if I; started the *dbol *cycle April 1st, gave my body a month of pct, then start my *test e cycle* June first.
> ...





bibin said:


> I really dont understand why you guys all have to be rude about it. Its a big deal to me. I just was wondering when i should time my test cycle...



Because you came in arrogant and ignorant:

 Mentioned modeling twice. Then made sure we knew you were getting paid for it and a vacation. Nobody gaf about a guy who shows up boasting. All the heavy hitters on this board are super HUMBLE. 

Told us you weren't new to steroids, suggested that you know what you're doing. 

As mentioned running dbol is a poor choice for prepping for a photo shoot. It will take away all your cuts. 

Running a cycle then pct and then a cycle back to back to back is one of dumbest things I've heard proposed. This ain't pot and booze Brother. This shit can **** you up. 

On top of all that you tell us not to hate. 

If you had come in ignorant and humble things would have been different. 

Now I'll be nice and give you advice without further lambasting. 

When is your photo shoot?


----------



## bibin (Mar 21, 2018)

We will be there for a week. July 2nd - 3rd will be daily pictures, then July 7th is the big day. I just want to make sure when I show up my body is looking the best it can be at that time. Again im sorry if its not humble to say. Also i read some stickies that i haven't read before, and learned some stuff. I agree about the dbol only cycle being bad and pointless. I was ignorant ill give you that. 
- Thank You


----------



## Jin (Mar 21, 2018)

Start running the test April 1st at 500/wk split into 2 weekly injection. Make sure you have some ai on hand. The test can bloat you up a little bit so just run the 500/wk until the first week of June. Then Continue at 200/wk until after the photo shoot. 

First week of May add on either winstrol or anavar at 50mg daily. Neither of these cause water retention and with the lower test dose they should harden you up nicely. Run the orals until after your shoot. 

After your photo shoot run a pct. 

guys that compete on stage know how to manipulate water and sodium intake pre contest. This can have a dramatic effect on your conditioning and I suggest politely asking them how to go about that. 

When you've run test before have you run an ai? Are you able/willing to get blood work during your cycle?


----------



## automatondan (Mar 21, 2018)

I am honestly beginning to wonder if you have actually cycled before (just be honest)...? If you really have, or even if you havent, may I ask you why you are going to do a long-ester cycle to prep you for a photo-shoot? Do you understand why I am asking this question...?


----------



## bibin (Mar 21, 2018)

* I am able to get the test and Anavar 

*Ive been talking to some people about the sodium and water intake and ive learned a lot from it. Very interesting. 

*The previous cycle for me consisted of:
500/wk split into two injections of Test E. This was last year from May 1st to July 1st. (14 wk)

Week 14: 40mg Nolva ED
Week 15:40mg Nolva ED
Week 16: 20mg Nolva ED 
week 17: 20mg Nolva ED

 * Was there anything wrong with my last cycle? I researched it a lot, i think i should have used clomid with the Nolva but Ill learn from mistakes and wisdom. 

* I am not able to get blood work done and i have never ran an ai before sadly


----------



## bibin (Mar 21, 2018)

I have cycled before, I was not as intelligent. I just ran a 14wk cycle of Test E. It was no big deal, i Just wanted to put on some pounds.  The reason I am doing Test E is because its the only thing available to me besides some orals. Its sad but its something i have to live with for now. Im sorry if I really sound new but its the truth.


----------



## Jin (Mar 22, 2018)

I don't do pct because I'm on for life. Get some adex if you can and run it .25mg 2x/wk through your entire cycle. 

Most people run run clomid with nolva for pct. the only things missing on your first run is blood work, an ai (some think this is optional) and hcg if you wanted to. Hcg will ensure a better chance at recover but many don't run it. 

Good that you can get the anavar.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 22, 2018)

dbol and modeling wont work out..You want var,winnie,tren mast shit like that with fast esters..Diet has to be perfect to get that 2 second pic..You dont give enough detail about yourself for us to help u..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 22, 2018)

also "as fast as possible" never works out


----------



## Hurt (Mar 22, 2018)

Why do you even need to cycle for this? Depending on the type of shoot it is, even running 500mg test e only can ‘blur’ your lines some and make you look worse due to water retention.

why not just train and eat your ass off from now til then and be lean and dry?

What are your physical stats? Post a pic


----------

